#ubuntu-qt 2019-10-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtbase-opensource-src (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.12.4+dfsg-4build1 => 5.12.4+dfsg-4ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
<blaze[m]> \o/
<lubot> <mitya57> @x_sun [like https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-76588], This is now fixed in eoan-proposed.
